

How I’d Hack Your Weak Passwords - Concours
http://lifehacker.com/5505400/how-id-hack-your-weak-passwords?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+lifehacker%2Ffull+%28Lifehacker%29

======
kjbekkelund
My password habits have been significantly improved after I started using
1Password. So much easier to have different passwords for each service, and
still keep them in the 20 character range. So now I only need to remember a
few passwords (My 1Password master password and the passwords I need when away
from my iPod Touch or MacBook). Absolutely recommended!

~~~
alexkay
There is a great alternative for people who don't want to waste money on
overpriced hardware and software:

<http://keepass.info/> — Windows only

<http://keepassx.org/> — Linux/Windows/Mac

------
cduan
I like to add a simple hash value based on the URL onto my passwords. A simple
hash that you can calculate in your head is best, such as the first four
consonants of the URL, and then you can integrate that into a password by just
concatenating them or splicing them together somehow.

That way, all your passwords are different in a manner that is not immediately
obvious, but there is no significant additional burden on your memory.

------
donaq
I wrote something a while back to generate passwords for myself.
<http://trashb.in/pwgen/>

Everything is in unobfuscated javascript except for jquery and the usage
counter, so feel free.

------
dreaming
Simple passwords are easy to crack, who saw this coming?

------
pak
yawn... does this apply to anybody on HN?

Also, security articles with a condescending or arrogant tone are a big turn-
off.

~~~
charliesome
upvote for truth

